# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Things that are everbodys labor day ideas?

## Lipsett197

Exactly what are all of you doing for labor day? I am lastly leaving function all night to wind down with regard to awhile from the pond whilst my husband does the BBQing for all of us. It should be nice and tranquil saturday and sunday out of the metropolis and also from all of the sound.

----------

